# Campy 12 speed is coming ??



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

Check this out guys. It is true? why go 11s !

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/11/campagnolo-12-speed.html


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, impressive! Innovation and continual product development is a good thing. I'd like to see Shimano introduce a 11 or 12 speed group set as well.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I just hope the "let's keep adding more cogs!!!" thing stops after 12.

'Cuz beyond that, isn't it getting pretty ridiculous? :skep:


_PS_– Is anyone really all that excited at the possibility of a 12-cog setup? Feels like we've entered diminishing-returns-land. :idea:
.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

Me thinks that Campagnolo got tired of being one upped by Shitmano. I am not sure they haven't kind of gone over the top in an effort to not have it happen again.

I'd really rather see Campagnolo introduce a a 135 OLD hub for touring and MTBs, a set of thumb shifters or a even the flatbar Ergo that is not integrated with a brake lever would be nice. How about letting their subsidiary Fulcrum produce some lower level groups in Taiwan to eat into Shitmano's edge there. A tandem group? What about one set of DT shifters for guys that don't do the Ergo thing? 

Manufacturers that only focus on the super high end tend to become irrelevant. I don't want to see Campy become a boutique company.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

seriously, where is 11sp thumbies?? and not just super record thanks... pls make an athena alloy version so we can make reasonably costed TT bikes that are compatible with our 11sp roadies...

that said, it's a patent application - don't mean jack...

however, i am willing to give campy the benefit of the doubt - they proved with 11sp they know what they are doing.... my Chorus 11 is a clear step up in form and function over my Chorus 10.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I am going to apply for a 13 speed patent, just to put a stop to this madness. Seriously, I love campagnolo, but don't understand their priorities. Why don't they concentrate a bit of their resources into becoming a factor in the OEM market. they need to build grass roots demand. they've even been dusted by sram in that regard.


----------



## Troxx (Mar 13, 2010)

*11 speed*

Are there any downsides to using a Chorus 11 speed 12-29 cassette ,other weight, on my full Super Record drive chain? The cost differential is huge and I'm not 100% sure the Super Record version is even available yet.
Help


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fignon's Barber said:


> . Why don't they concentrate a bit of their resources into becoming a factor in the OEM market. they need to build grass roots demand. they've even been dusted by sram in that regard.


Unless you are a campy stockholder I am always confused with peoples issues with campagnolos marketing and products. 

Why does campy "need" to build grassroots demand? Are they a struggling company? What exactly is the "need" here?

I like this detective work of digging up the patent application, though.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I have been saying I am holding out for 12 speed as a joke around here!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Soon we will be able to ditch the front derailluer and just run one chainring!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

People (on RBR) seem to forget that Campy is an Italian company, and the US does not comprise all or even the majority of its business. Just because WE don't have OEM bikes rolling out with Campy doesn't mean that there aren't any elsewhere in the world. Likewise, the OEM market doesn't amount to crap, $-wise. Campy has chosen to sell 1000 Super Record gruppos rather than 100,000 Xenon gruppos (netting the same profit).

Yes, I would like to see touring/recreational type products from Campy. However, I have enough bikes that I can have my Campy AND my SRAM, and my NOS SunTour bar-cons w/Cyclone derailleurs.

Do we also believe that Ferrari should make SUVs and econo-boxes? Do we think they're going to fail if they don't?


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> People (on RBR) seem to forget that Campy is an Italian company, and the US does not comprise all or even the majority of its business. Just because WE don't have OEM bikes rolling out with Campy doesn't mean that there aren't any elsewhere in the world. Likewise, the OEM market doesn't amount to crap, $-wise. Campy has chosen to sell 1000 Super Record gruppos rather than 100,000 Xenon gruppos (netting the same profit).
> 
> Yes, I would like to see touring/recreational type products from Campy. However, I have enough bikes that I can have my Campy AND my SRAM, and my NOS SunTour bar-cons w/Cyclone derailleurs.
> 
> Do we also believe that Ferrari should make SUVs and econo-boxes? Do we think they're going to fail if they don't?


Uh, Ferrari is owned by Fiat which now largely owns Chrysler... so in a sense Ferrari does make SUVs and econoboxes. Save for Bugatti, LamborghI.

Having said that, I don't totally disagree with some of your points.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*works fine...*

All 11 speed drivetrains are cross compatible. 2009 RDs may not clear the 29T cog unless updated with part number 5-RD-SR004.

Steel cosga cost a lot less and last about twice as long, so using Chorus cassettes makes perfect sense. That's what I do.


----------

